# MDC - Medlab Clinical



## System (20 May 2015)

Medlab Clinical Limited is a nutritional sales/pharmaceutical research company with its objective being the development of innovative products. Research activity is in the fast growing area of probiotics, with the intent to develop and commercialise pharmaceutical offerings in the areas of: obesity, chronic kidney disease, depression, anti-ageing and pain management (involving cannabis).

It is anticipated that MDC will list on the ASX during June 2015.

http://www.medlab.co


----------

